# OZ superman subs in clear acrylic tube! NICE



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Not mine, but this one made me go "wow!!!!" when I came across it. Super awesome!

Acrylic Custom Subwoofer Box 2 x 10" oz Audio Subs Included | eBay


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I actually had a setup similar to this back in 96' when competing. But 2x12" power acoustics kevlar subs and driven by RF1100a2 and took first locally.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Man, 2 days left and it only has 1 bid? Surely someone isn't going to luck out and steal them for 150 shipped!!


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope so


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The enclosure should be worth at least 60 bucks...acrylic tubes are not cheap. All it needs is some 5way binding posts. Bad ass deal wish I had the need and most of all the $$ to spend.


----------

